# Hitachi Compressor - Nice for the Price



## GMman

Nice compressor, I have a pancake Campbell Hausfelt and it is too noisy so last week I purchased an oil lub.one which is very quite ,its 3 hp 5 gal. twin tanks Motomaster.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Thanks for the review. My 5 year old Porter Cable died last weekend so I either have to repair it or replace it to do pretty much what you describe with yours.


----------



## reggiek

The noise level seems to have gone down now that the unit is "broken in," a bit. They are all pretty noisy, as I've yet to see one that doesn't drown out the sounds of circular saws at a job site. This Hitachi is smooth though…my old PC used to darn near hop off the piece of plywood I set it on (too keep it from kicking up dust)...course in it's defense it was getting old by then. The Hitachi stays where it was put and vibrates very little…so far so good.


----------



## a1Jim

good review


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I have a few compressors that are noisy I bought a used belt driven one which is much bigger and less noisy the belt driven ones seem to be less noisy I have notice on a general level.Alistair


----------

